# Official RIM Blackberry Desktop Manager for Mac announced! - Download now available!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Not sure if this has been discussed or not, but *RIM has launched BlackBerry Desktop Manager for Mac User*!

*New software makes it easy to sync data between Mac applications and BlackBerry smartphones; free download scheduled to be available on October 2*

Waterloo, ON - Research In Motion (RIM) (NASDAQ: RIMM, TSX: RIM) has exciting news for Mac® users that want an easy and reliable solution that syncs their contacts, calendar appointments, tasks and notes with their BlackBerry® smartphones. A new version of the BlackBerry® Desktop Manager software has been developed specifically for Mac users. The new desktop software is scheduled to be available for free download from BlackBerry - BlackBerry for Mac on Friday, October 2 at 1:00 p.m. Eastern Daylight Time.

The new BlackBerry Desktop Manager software allows Mac users to smoothly and seamlessly sync data from Mac applications like iCal®, Address Book, Microsoft® Entourage® and others, as well as add and remove applications, schedule automatic backups, encrypt backup files and install software updates for their BlackBerry smartphone.

BlackBerry Desktop Manager Software also integrates BlackBerry Media Sync, enabling Mac users to sync their iTunes® music collections with their BlackBerry smartphone*. From within the BlackBerry Desktop Manager software, users simply select the desired iTunes playlists and the music, including song information and album art, is quickly transferred onto their BlackBerry smartphone.

BlackBerry Desktop Manager software is designed to run on Mac computers with Mac OS 10.5.5 and higher and supports BlackBerry smartphones running BlackBerry OS 4.2 and higher.

* Certain music files may not be supported, including files that contain digital rights management technologies



















There's a more detailed looked on RIM's site in their Blackberry blogs section. 
*Blackberry Desktop Software: A Closer look at the Mac OS Version*.


----------



## Carter (Sep 8, 2009)

It's been a long time coming. I use a BES Server myself but I know this application will be fantastic for all those that have a Mac and had to use a PC just to backup and sync their BB.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

FINALLY! Can't wait to download it.


----------



## danalicious (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Downloading now!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

About frickin' time. I don't need it (I use an iPhone... FTW), but countless clients of mine have endless headaches with attempting to link their Mac and Blackberry together.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Wish I had an iPhone, but this is the next best thing.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Download now available*.


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

downloading now! 

but to be honest I have iPhone envy....


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Downloaded and ran it on the Storm. Works fairly well although there were a few hiccups.

The prudent would run Address Book.app, iCal, etc and backup the data there before going further.

I would suggest if you used RIM's licence for PocketMac Sync previously, I would run it first and delete it's entries, at least in the BlackBerry's Contacts app. Installing RIMs SW disables PocketMac.

When I updated my Contacts, there were double entries, and they seemed to be stored in an area of memory on the BlackBerry that RIM Desktop couldn't access. I ended up deleting Contacts manually and running RIM Desktop again.

Also, running it places an icon for a removable drive on the Desktop. What you may not realize, is there are two removable drives mounted when you connect your BlackBerry; one for the device's internal memory and one for the removable flash drive.

When I ran RIM Desktop, it placed an icon on the desktop for a single removable drive. If you eject the desktop icon (Right-click/Command-Click and select "Eject") the second drive is still mounted. If you then remove the device, there second drive won't (of course) unmount cleanly. Go to Finder: Go: Computer (or other suitable method to navigate to that window) and be sure to eject (unmount) both.

The issue may not arise if you use the eject button (bottom left) of RIM Desktop; haven't tested it enough to say for sure.

I had problems syncing Calendars if I selected a calendar other than "Home" to place calendar events from the BlackBerry to the Mac's Calendar. Or, it may be because I tried to select different options in the advanced drop-down (instead of the default 14days back/90 days forward I selected 7days back). I did create a calendar called "Blackberry" and was able to select it (Calendars: Advanced) but with those options selected and that calendar selected, the Sync failed. Using the defaults of Home and 14/90 worked, though.

May as well take the time to backup the Blackberry to your drive; there's an option to do so (somewhere).

It's quick and seemingly, aside from a the issues I had mentioned above, works fine.

All in all I'm fairly happy with it, and of course, words cannot express the joy of NOT being a Rogers Wireless customer!!!

Oh, and Mr Mayor, why is this posted in the iPod, iTunes, iPhone & Apple TV forum? I would have never looked there ... happened to see it as a recent post.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Downloaded and installed remotely from work. I'll have to wait to get home to plug my BB into it my MBP to try it. I did uninstall PocketMac before installing as when I went to install Blackberry Desktop, it didn't seem to like the presence of PocketMac much.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Problems have arisen ... since the last sync, which seemed to go without a hitch, now the BlackBerry won't mount on any computer I've tried it with (an Intel Mac, a PPC Mac, and an Intel PC).

From a trip to the BlackBerry support forums, it's not an isolated issue. Also, from a trip to BlackBerry support forums, it seems there is precious little "support" found there.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Problem solved ... delete all browser caches (don't know if this is mandatory, but it was part of the troubleshooting steps I followed, under advice from another BlackBerry user) and then do a hard restart by removing the battery, replacing it, and powering up.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Successfully erased my contact book instead of merging... +1 RIM.
Duplicated all my calendar events instead of replacing on device...+1 RIM


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... Duplicated all my calendar events instead of replacing on device...+1 RIM ..."

If you used another contact manager for your Blackberry (eg PocketMac) for some reason Desktop Manager can't access that data, and won't clear it. You have to manually delete them on the device. I had to do so with my contacts; never used it for the calendar.


----------

